# Just started. Tag questions/help



## NonFiction (Feb 15, 2007)

So I ordered my first batch of shirts. They are screen printed and from circle r printing. I will have them in hand in a few days. I ordered shirts made by gildan and hanes. I know gildan has two tags one with the wash instructions and one with gildan name. Im not sure about the hanes shirt but I would like to just cut the gildan or hanes tags out but leave the washing tags in. Does anyone think this is a bad idea? This is my first time and because I have not ordered that many shirts the cost to get tags and have them sewn in seems too much right now. How are you all selling your shirts tag wise and how much volume of sales are you doing? 


Oh I am also using business cards from overnightprints as hang tags with my company logo soon to be yahoo store and so on. (i got a tag gun for 6$ including shipping with 3,000 tags off of ebay and my business card besign is made so I can cut them in half to double the amount of hang tags) 

What do you all think?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

NonFiction said:


> I know gildan has two tags one with the wash instructions and one with gildan name. Im not sure about the hanes shirt


Hanes has two tags as well. I'm not sure if they're joined under the neck tape (I believe some brands join the two tags there and some don't?), but I guess if one of them is being cut out (as opposed to removing the stitching to remove one tag) that may not be an issue anyway.



NonFiction said:


> I would like to just cut the gildan or hanes tags out but leave the washing tags in. Does anyone think this is a bad idea?


I don't think it's a _bad_ idea exactly. It will be legal, so then it's just a question of how it looks. I don't think it's a _great_ idea, in that it can look a bit odd to have *no* branding (we're just so used to it!). It might also look like the shirts are seconds to people (since that is often indicated by cutting or removing the brand tag) or very cheap imports.

One thing to consider is getting a flat label and sewing it in over the top of the stub. Not a tag that needs the stitching to be unpicked, then added in, etc. just a simple banner with the company name that can be sewn onto the garment without hassle. It will still cost money, but less of it.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Im not sure about the hanes shirt but I would like to just cut the gildan or hanes tags out but leave the washing tags in. Does anyone think this is a bad idea?


If you are just cutting out the brand name and not putting another brand name in, I don't think that's a good idea. At the very least, the original brand name can let the customer know you are using quality blank t-shirts.

If you aren't going to replace it with your own brand, then in my humble opinion, it's probably best to leave the Hanes/Gildan tag in.



> This is my first time and because I have not ordered that many shirts the cost to get tags and have them sewn in seems too much right now.


You don't *have* to have the shirts with your own tags. It's mainly only done if you want to add more "branding" to the shirts you sell.

How many shirts did you order? The price for relabeling isn't that high when you're doing over 100 pieces. Even under 100 pieces it's not "too" bad if you really need relabeling.

But if the budget came down to relabeling or spending that money on advertising, I think the money would be better spent on advertising to help get the products sold and in the hands of customers


----------



## NonFiction (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks so much for the advice. I liek the idea of placing tags over the existing "stub". This website has been so much help. I was thinking about later investing in some labels from luckey label and sewing them on myself.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I was thinking about later investing in some labels from luckey label and sewing them on myself.


Just in case you didn't know, clothinglabels4u.com has minimums of just 250 labels. They'll also send you out samples if you want.


----------

